

Discuss on HN: The NSA Leaks Make Everyone Less Safe, Here's Why - samstave

The NSA leaks have been defended by the NSA itself, politicians, and some members of the public as a measure to keep us safe.<p>This is a patently false statement. These programs have proven 100% beyond any doubt that every human on the planet is less safe.<p>There is no safety from a system where you have no ability to freely dissent, disagree, discuss, or discover the ideas and thoughts of others that may be in opposition to the currently ruling power structure.<p>The NSA in specific, the USG in general has completely eliminated the ability for any American citizen to feel safe in their articles and effects:<p>&gt;<i></i><i>The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.</i><i></i><p>The NSA&#x27;s dragnet eliminates any and all security of person (conversations, location by phone), papers (email, browsing), effects (files, downloads, contacts, accounts) and the ability to query anything is an entirely unreasonable search.<p>The NSA has eliminated the spirit and soul of what America is.<p>There is simply no justification for the level to which the &#x27;system&#x27; has evolved in response to &quot;the war on terror&quot;.<p>It&#x27;s time to stand up against the encroachment and expression of the terror-intelligence state.<p>Today, I am proposing a call to action to protest, peacefully, but relentlessly, against the state of the United States Government, and its agents in the NSA with complete civil disobedience. Refuse to accept their lawful authority over you, your person and your life given that they are not upholding the basis on which this country is built; the U.S. Constitution.<p>Please discuss.
======
Torkild
I believe that abuse of power in general, and illicit surveillance in
particular, is nothing new, especially for the United States. This does not
make any of it kosher of course.

But in an age where the courts can literally, retroactively re-write the laws
to serve their own interests, protests and petitions are as evocative as a
breeze.

I suspect that portions of every generation feels that things will get worse
before it gets better. I believe that other portions of every generation
believe theirs to be the ultimate showdown, the Armageddon. All said, I don't
see how we can be backed any further into a corner. I've been running daily
news aggregation articles at my website:

[http://thelotteryparty.com/](http://thelotteryparty.com/)

And every day's post makes me feel more and more like a sadomasochist. I see
no easy solutions. I think we will all need to go without many things that
we've been taking for granted, before life will look anymore hopeful for
future generations, even the next generation.

Edit to add: I have not had a bank account since the big bailout of '07, and
have never owned a credit card. I pay only sales taxes. I do not vote. I
boycott freely and widely. These and other small battles make for a truly
awkward lifestyle, but I think it the best way to buck the system- by not
enabling any of it. Take the power away from the Powers That Be. The People
own the gov.

~~~
samstave
How are you paid without a bank account? I'd be really interested in hearing
how you manage that physically.

~~~
Torkild
Cash primarily, though I cash checks at non-chain pawn shops as needed. I've
been getting lucky in the last year or so with trading goods and services-
such as covering my hosting fees by proofreading/script doctoring/ghostwriting
for others, etc. Even lawncare for groceries in the funner months. It is not
easy, but I watched Turk182 waaay too much when I was a kid.

------
MattyRad
Yes, indeed, a sentiment shared in some form or another by most of the users
here. However, your call to action is nebulous at best. Most of the solutions
that myself and others are taking include 1) Encryption, 2) Writing
politicians, and 3) Discussing the issue with friends and family. If you are
able to suggest something more effective, please do so.

Also, if you are truly want to make a difference, I think it's a good idea to
start using Bitcoin. The ability to circumvent taxes (at least, for now, while
Bitcoin is fresh) decreases the government's ability to control you. Of
course, Bitcoin's public success is more of a fantasy I hold. Regardless, I'd
be interested to hear your thoughts on that matter.

~~~
venomsnake
Just a thought - which do you think will be cut more if tax revenue declines?
Food stamps or NSA funding?

~~~
MattyRad
That's a good point. I would hope that if tax revenue declines, the NSA, at
the very least, would cease growing. It is possible that more justified
programs would take a hit, such as food stamps, but in the end I'm far more
concerned about being spied on. But honestly, I think it's more about the
principle: I'm not going to finance a government that so blatantly ignores its
own Constitution.

